# Root mount waiting for: CAM



## wowie (Jul 14, 2021)

On a new install of FreeBSD 13.0:
I'm getting this error repeatedly until a timeout is reached. At that point the computer begins booting normally.
I'm a bit confused by the dmesg output. It looks as though the CAM error is migrating from USB to USB rather than persisting within a single port.

I would greatly appreciate any of y'alls assistance in understanding what is causing this issue

(redundant/irrelevant dmesg lines have been removed for your sanity)

`dmesg`


```
pcm5:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm5:             ADC: 8
pcm5:             ADC: 9
pcm5:
pcm5:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm5:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm5:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm5:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm5:
pcm5:     nid=9 [audio input]
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
pcm5:       + <- nid=34 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm5:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm5:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm5:
pcm5: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -62/2dB
pcm5:    +- ctl 36 (nid  27 in ):    mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 60 (nid  38 out):    -62/2dB (65 steps)
pcm5:    +- ctl 61 (nid  38 in   0): mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm5:    +- ctl 61 (nid  38 in   0): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm5:    +- ctl 33 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm5:    +- ctl 39 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 50 (nid  35 in   1): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm5:    +- ctl 43 (nid  34 in   5): mute
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
pcm5:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm5:    +- ctl  2 (nid   8 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm5:    +- ctl  3 (nid   9 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 39 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 43 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 50 (nid  35 in   1): mute
pcm5:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm5:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm5:    +- ctl 62 (nid  38 in   1): mute
pcm5:
pcm5: Mixer "vol":
pcm5: Mixer "pcm":
pcm5: Mixer "rec":
pcm5: Mixer "igain":
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
pcm5: Mixer "monitor":
pcm5: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm5: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm5: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (connected)
pcm5: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm5: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC889 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm6: Playback:
pcm6:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm6:         PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm6:             DAC: 6
pcm6:
pcm6:     nid=30 [pin: SPDIF-out (Fixed)]
pcm6:       + <- nid=6 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm6:
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
pcm6: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm6: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm6: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm6: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm6: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
pcm7: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
pcm7: Playback:
pcm7:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm7:         PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm7:             DAC: 16
pcm7:
pcm7:     nid=17 [pin: SPDIF-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm7:       + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm7:
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
pcm7: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm7: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm7: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm7: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm7: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
pci0: driver added
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x342e, revid=0x13
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=0
        class=08-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=64 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
pci0:0:20:0: reprobing on driver added
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x3422, revid=0x13
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=1
        class=08-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=64 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
pci0:0:20:1: reprobing on driver added
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x3423, revid=0x13
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=2
        class=08-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=64 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
pci0:0:20:2: reprobing on driver added
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x3438, revid=0x13
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=20, func=3
        class=08-00-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=1
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x0000, cachelnsz=64 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
pci0:0:20:3: reprobing on driver added
found-> vendor=0x8086, dev=0x3a30, revid=0x00
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=31, func=3
        class=0c-05-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0103, statreg=0x0280, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=c, irq=18
pci0:0:31:3: reprobing on driver added
pci1: driver added
pci2: driver added
pci3: driver added
pci4: driver added
pci5: driver added
pci6: driver added
pci7: driver added
found-> vendor=0x1106, dev=0x3044, revid=0xc0
        domain=0, bus=8, slot=2, func=0
        class=0c-00-10, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0117, statreg=0x0210, cachelnsz=64 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x20 (8000 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=18
        powerspec 2  supports D0 D2 D3  current D0
pci0:8:2:0: reprobing on driver added
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
Root mount waiting for: CAM usbus0 usbus1 usbus2 usbus3 usbus4 usbus5 usbus6 usbus7 usbus8
ugen8.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus8
ugen1.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0 on usbus8
ugen3.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus8
uhub1 on usbus3
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen5.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus5
ugen4.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus4
ugen2.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub2 on usbus0
uhub2: <0x1033 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub3 on usbus2
ugen6.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus6
uhub4 on usbus5
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub5 on usbus4
uhub5: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen7.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus7
uhub6 on usbus6
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub7 on usbus1
uhub7: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub8 on usbus7
uhub8: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub8: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub7: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM usbus4 usbus8
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM usbus4 usbus8
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub0: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen4.2: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus4
uhub9 on uhub5
uhub9: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/60.70, addr 2> on usbus4
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM usbus4
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
uhub9: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: CAM usbus4
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
ugen4.3: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus4
ugen4.4: <vendor 0x0461 USB Keyboard> at usbus4
ukbd0 on uhub9
ukbd0: <vendor 0x0461 USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.10, addr 4> on usbus4
kbd2 at ukbd0
kbd2: ukbd0, generic (0), config:0x0, flags:0x3d0000
Root mount waiting for: CAM usbus4
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
ugen4.5: <vendor 0x046d product 0x081b> at usbus4
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
ata2: reset tp2 stat0=a1 stat1=80 devices=0x0
ata3: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=21 ostat1=21
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
ata3: reset tp2 stat0=a1 stat1=80 devices=0x0
ata4: SATA reset: ports status=0x01
ata4: p0: SATA connect time=0ms status=00000123
ata4: p1: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
ata4: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=50 ostat1=00
ata4: stat0=0x50 err=0x01 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
ata4: stat1=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
ata4: reset tp2 stat0=50 stat1=00 devices=0x1
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata5: SATA reset: ports status=0x02
ata5: p0: SATA connect time=0ms status=00000113
ata5: p1: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
ata5: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=00 ostat1=00
ata5: stat0=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x14 msb=0xeb
ata5: stat1=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x14 msb=0xeb
ata5: reset tp2 stat0=00 stat1=00 devices=0x30000
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata6: SATA reset: ports status=0x00
ata6: p0: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
Root mount waiting for: CAM
ata7: SATA reset: ports status=0x00
ata7: p0: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
Root mount waiting for:pass0 at ata4 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
CAM
...
timeotu reached
```


----------



## wowie (Jul 14, 2021)

`pciconf -lv`


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3405 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x836b
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 rev=0x13 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3408 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x836b
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:2:0:       class=0x060400 rev=0x13 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3409 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x836b
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:3:0:       class=0x060400 rev=0x13 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x340a subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x836b
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:7:0:       class=0x060400 rev=0x13 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x340e subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x836b
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:20:0:      class=0x080000 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x342e subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none1@pci0:0:20:1:      class=0x080000 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3422 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none2@pci0:0:20:2:      class=0x080000 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3423 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none3@pci0:0:20:3:      class=0x080000 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3438 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a37 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:      class=0x0c0300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a38 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:      class=0x0c0300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a39 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:      class=0x0c0320 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a3c subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a3e subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8418
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib5@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a40 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8418
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:2:      class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a44 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8418
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:0:28:4:      class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a48 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8418
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a34 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a35 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:      class=0x0c0300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a36 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a3a subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib8@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060401 rev=0x90 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x8086 device=0x244e subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a16 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci1@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x01018f rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a20 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
ichsmb0@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a30 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci2@pci0:0:31:5:    class=0x010185 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3a26 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x82d4
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
atapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x01018f rev=0x11 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1b4b device=0x91a3 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8400
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
xhci0@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x0c0330 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1033 device=0x0194 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8413
    vendor     = 'NEC Corporation'
    device     = 'uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
vgapci0@pci0:3:0:0:     class=0x030000 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1187 subvendor=0x196e subdevice=0x0984
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:3:0:1:       class=0x040300 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x0e0a subvendor=0x196e subdevice=0x0984
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GK104 HDMI Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
mskc0@pci0:6:0:0:       class=0x020000 rev=0x12 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x11ab device=0x4364 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x81f8
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ath0@pci0:5:0:0:        class=0x028000 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x168c device=0x0024 subvendor=0x1186 subdevice=0x3a70
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'AR5418 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5008E 802.11(a)bgn] (PCI-Express)'
    class      = network
none4@pci0:8:2:0:       class=0x0c0010 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1106 device=0x3044 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x81fe
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
```


----------



## sko (Jul 14, 2021)

wowie said:


> It looks as though the CAM error is migrating from USB to USB rather than persisting within a single port.





wowie said:


> ata2: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
> [...]
> ata3: stat0=0x21 err=0xff lsb=0xff msb=0xff
> [...]
> ...



Those errors are all ata disk related, not usb. So unless you are using some USB disks (which IIRC should appear under the da driver anyways), you have either a faulty controller, cables or disk enclosure (I doubt all 3 disks are dying at the same time...) or there is a driver problem.
Are you running 13.0-RELEASE? The ICH10 chipset is fairly well supported by now, so I doubt this is a driver issue unless maybe you're running a development version and there was a regression in the ata driver lately...

How many/what disks do you actually have connected and on what disks you've set up your ZFS pool? Can you show the output of `# camcontrol devlist` and `zpool status -v`?
As the system is booting fine, those ata disks (or ports) doesn't seem to bee needed by freebsd. If you don't need the ata driver a quick&dirty workaround would be to try to blacklist that driver via /boot/loader.conf


----------



## wowie (Jul 14, 2021)

sko said:


> Those errors are all ata disk related, not usb. So unless you are using some USB disks (which IIRC should appear under the da driver anyways), you have either a faulty controller, cables or disk enclosure (I doubt all 3 disks are dying at the same time...) or there is a driver problem.
> Are you running 13.0-RELEASE? The ICH10 chipset is fairly well supported by now, so I doubt this is a driver issue unless maybe you're running a development version and there was a regression in the ata driver lately...
> 
> How many/what disks do you actually have connected and on what disks you've set up your ZFS pool? Can you show the output of `# camcontrol devlist` and `zpool status -v`?
> As the system is booting fine, those ata disks (or ports) doesn't seem to bee needed by freebsd. If you don't need the ata driver a quick&dirty workaround would be to try to blacklist that driver via /boot/loader.conf


Thanks for lending a hand sko!

Nothing special going on here. Just a single disk w/ some partitions added by the autoinstaller for swap/boot/etc

Def running the current version. Just performed the install a week ago or so, and now am chasing down the odd tidbits and hardening.
`freebsd-version`
yields

```
13.0-RELEASE
```

`zpool status -v`
yields

```
pool: zroot
state: ONLINE
config:

        NAME          STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot         ONLINE       0     0     0
          ada0p3.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

`camcontrol devlist`
yeilds

```
<WDC WD20EZAZ-00L9GB0 80.00A80>    at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-H663C UO00>    at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass1)
```

Also, in case they are helpful:

`egrep 'ad[0-9]|cd[0-9]' /var/run/dmesg.boot`
yields

```
cd0 at ata5 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-H663C UO00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number R7396GAZA01562
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
```

`geom disk list`
yields

```
Geom name: cd0
Providers:
1. Name: cd0
   Mediasize: 0 (0B)
   Sectorsize: 2048
   Mode: r0w0e0
   descr: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-H663C
   ident: (null)
   rotationrate: unknown
   fwsectors: 0
   fwheads: 0

Geom name: ada0
Providers:
1. Name: ada0
   Mediasize: 2000398934016 (1.8T)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r2w2e4
   descr: WDC WD20EZAZ-00L9GB0
   lunid: 50014ee2be57aa5a
   ident: WD-WX82AB03LH6A
   rotationrate: 5400
   fwsectors: 63
   fwheads: 16
```

`gpart show`
yields

```
=>        40  3907029088  ada0  GPT  (1.8T)
          40        1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
        1064         984        - free -  (492K)
        2048    25165824     2  freebsd-swap  (12G)
    25167872  3881861120     3  freebsd-zfs  (1.8T)
  3907028992         136        - free -  (68K)
```

Thanks again for any insight you can offer here. Much appreciated!!


----------

